

Ask HN: I want to run multiple sites – should I have multiple corporations? - batgaijin

I'm wondering if there is a point to having multiple corporations for a single individual, if they are all basically just websites/blogs. The only thing that worries me is the apple/google store that will list a weird company name for the reader for each site that I want to publish.<p>Is this a real problem? How different/risky does the site have to be to justify it? What's your experience? Any links to anyone else dealing with this?
======
merinid
If your only problem is appearances, like on the Google or Apple app stores,
you could file multiple Doing Business As (DBA's). The law on this depends on
where you are actually incorporated.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doing_business_as> But if their are broader
liability issues with each of the sites, I would definitely maintain a
separate corporations (this doesn't sound like its the case if they are just
blogs).

------
subrat_rout
Setting up multiple corporations for multiple sites is like setting up
multiple companies for multiple products.

You can set up one company and produce several lines of related or similar
products. Unless the products or sites are highly different from each other
(Ex one from health care industry and other one from entertainment) you do not
need to set up multiple corporations. So it is a bad idea. Think about tax
implications and paperwork involved.Try to run a single entity and you will
know how much work does it involve.

There are lot of media outlets out there with several sites, magazines or
product but with just one corporation.

P.S- This is not a legal or professional advice. Seek advice from experts.

